# Center or side ?



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Side console. Skiffs are too narrow forcing you to sit off the side of a center console or sit tight to your partner. Or they sit in front of console which I don’t like either. Side console opens up the floor for multiple coolers or camping gear. Room to walk. Shrimping with cast nets and collection baskets. I’ve had both.


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

What capnredfish said. And get tabs for the times you are fishing solo and need to balance out the ride. Just my opinion.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I prefer a side console for the reasons listed above as well as less weight vs a center. One advantage to a center console is being able to have your battery under the console, keeping that weight centered and avoiding having to eat up space in one of your hatches for it.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

offset


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Side console. Skiffs are too narrow forcing you to sit off the side of a center console or sit tight to your partner. Or they sit in front of console which I don’t like either. Side console opens up the floor for multiple coolers or camping gear. Room to walk. Shrimping with cast nets and collection baskets. I’ve had both.










what he said exactly.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

My house battery is very small agm on console side and my trolling motor group 30 battery is on other side in rear hatch.Offsets weight some when solo ,just use tabs to level when running, can also put tent in cockpit to camp.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Maybe I've never had a proper "microskiff" but I've built, rigged, or restored one or two boats over the years (and one of them was an early aluminum 16' Starcraft back in the mid seventies with a side console that drafted only six inches that we used for everything from Key West to Palm Beach - and back in the 'glades).

As for me, I'd never have a side console again - since on bad weather days you're always on the wrong side of the skiff.... It will be either a center console or a tiller, period. Everyone gets to make their own choices though so post up what you finally settle on...


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m in a BT Micro side console and I do NOT like side consoles. I will not own another. I prefer the visibility of a center console (if the boats big enough for it) or tiller. I like to stand when I run a boat. Personal preferences I guess.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> Side console. Skiffs are too narrow forcing you to sit off the side of a center console or sit tight to your partner. Or they sit in front of console which I don’t like either. Side console opens up the floor for multiple coolers or camping gear. Room to walk. Shrimping with cast nets and collection baskets. I’ve had both.


You can’t sit two normal sized people on the seat with my side console comfortably without rubbing shoulders.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I prefer center console with integrated cooler jump seat. This keeps the weight of the people centered, offers built in storage in the console for either battery/batteries or quick access smaller items like fly boxes, leaders/tippets, etc. With the integrated cooler, you don't need to schlep a separate cooler for drinks, snacks, fish or whatever. I don't usually make long fishing trips, like 4 hours is a long one for me but I also live right on the water with my boat in a lift behind my house. So, I don't need to load my boat up with a bunch of gear for the weekend trip and still need room for a couple people on board.
Make a list of how you want to use your skiff and decide on what set up will work best for you the majority of the time. Don't forget to take into account what you think looks better, it is your skiff after all. After you decide and get your new boat, make sure you post up some pics because all of us are boat porn addicts...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Lot of valid arguments for both layouts already. I've owned center consoles, tillers and now a side console and for my needs and normal First Mate (120-pound Rottweiler), the side offers so much more room and flexibility. Move a 25-quart roto cooler around to adjust weight and double as a casting platform. Have loaded it to the gunwales with camping gear. Not too crowded with two big guys aboard and not a performance issue on plane or using tabs.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Great question. Can easily see the merits of each design. Have not been on a boat with a side steering station, and tiller is simplest, center console takes up most room in cockpit, but also can keep weight centered properly for best ultra-shallow weight placement and in deep south TX that matters. A lot. Strongly considered ordering a side steering station on new boat, but as of now the order includes a center console with integral box in front. That could possibly change, probably not though. Do not plan on posting any photos or other info on new boat. Kind of embarrassed to admit to buying a boat instead of building my own. I think the site is now primarily about the home build boats which perhaps is the way it should be. Speaking of home builds, to me it looks like the deck is by far the hardest part to get right, with all the hatch work and drains around hatches etc. In considering building a boat, (do want to do someday but have no place to do so) the hull fabrication does not worry me near as much as does the deck fabrication. Looks like virtually all the home builds are tiller with maybe just a minority being side steering station. Observation. If / when I can build, it will definitely be a tiller.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

offset gives ya much more deck space

but definitely need lencos


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

I was planning on a side console for my upcoming Ankona build. What swayed me away from that is ease of access to under gunnel rod storage under a side console. I pretty much only fly fish. Getting a rod out quickly without risk of breakage is important. For my needs, a center console is the best option. I would say for you it all depends on how you fish and run your skiff.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Fly fish much - center console

Have 3 people on board much - center console

Like to stay drier - center console

Like more storage - center console


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I don’t think there is a better looking layout in the universe than a clean side console. Also I would never own one. But they are absolute stunners.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

KingFlySC said:


> I was planning on a side console for my upcoming Ankona build. What swayed me away from that is ease of access to under gunnel rod storage under a side console. I pretty much only fly fish. Getting a rod out quickly without risk of breakage is important. For my needs, a center console is the best option. I would say for you it all depends on how you fish and run your skiff.


My son is making new support for my outlaw that allows better access for 9 foot rods ,sold my poling platform yesterday, he is in process of building new poling,casting, bag bar and console support as well. Mey be doing tube under gunwale holders as well with seadek on surfaces where rods touch.i will post finished pictures next week


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Charles Hadley said:


> My son is making new support for my outlaw that allows better access for 9 foot rods ,sold my poling platform yesterday, he is in process of building new poling,casting, bag bar and console support as well. Mey be doing tube under gunwale holders as well with seadek on surfaces where rods touch.i will post finished pictures next week


Didn't you take delivery recently? That's several significant changes to a custom skiff. Certainly not meant as a knock on Drake. Haven't seen one in person but from all accounts a quality builder. Just curious about mods so soon and wondering if you've changed fishing style, etc. to better fit needs. Seems pertinent with the OP's inquiry. Regardless, nice to have your son's skills readily available.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Side consoles look pretty and they make for lots of cockpit room but they're too wet for me, I like the storage in the console and I like to stand and drive sometimes.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Charles Hadley said:


> My son is making new support for my outlaw that allows better access for 9 foot rods ,sold my poling platform yesterday, he is in process of building new poling,casting, bag bar and console support as well. Mey be doing tube under gunwale holders as well with seadek on surfaces where rods touch.i will post finished pictures next week


When you say outlaw, are you talking about a Drake Outlaw? I have yet to see one in any configuration other than a tiller. I'd definitely like to see some pictures.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Side consoles look pretty and they make for lots of cockpit room but they're too wet for me, I like the storage in the console and I like to stand and drive sometimes.


Less storage is definitely a concession. But staying dry really isn't a problem for me (BT Mosquito). I was running back yesterday in a stiff quartering breeze and serious chop. Got misted coming off one wave before I adjusted the tabs some more. Stayed dry the rest of the trip. And I do run mine standing up occasionally with non-tilt hydraulic helm. I'm almost 6' 3" and don't have to hunch over. 

OP, there are pros and cons either way you go. It's not an easy decision and one you'll have to live with for awhile.


----------



## Musky Nuts (Dec 4, 2019)

Interesting stuff on here. since i got my current skiff, I have wanted to replace the original ugly side console. Have wrestled with this exact question. I'm really leaning toward a tiller but the current outboard is a bit large for that according the the coast guard. plate. I really like the ability to move all the way around the boat to fight a fish and the center console does that.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

KingFlySC said:


> When you say outlaw, are you talking about a Drake Outlaw? I have yet to see one in any configuration other than a tiller. I'd definitely like to see some pictures.


Go search "my drake outlaw "in bragging spot it's the only one built


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Zika said:


> Didn't you take delivery recently? That's several significant changes to a custom skiff. Certainly not meant as a knock on Drake. Haven't seen one in person but from all accounts a quality builder. Just curious about mods so soon and wondering if you've changed fishing style, etc. to better fit needs. Seems pertinent with the OP's inquiry. Regardless, nice to have your son's skills readily available.


My son has top and tower shop,the original poling platform is very nice but overhangs deck to much for me .I do fish wife and son at times so an extra foot on back deck while standing would be great.im not a big guy so it won't effect draft while on pole for me ,building another shaped casting platform to use with trolling motor, also shorter so I can step on it easier ,console bracket only allows for 6 1/2 foot rods to go into tubes so I need to replace to get 9 footers in.The under gunwale rod holders are black delrin and are not on par with focus of this build ,they are for sale.i like custom one off things and have the skills and resources to make it happen ,just how I like to do things that's all


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Very pleased with everything drake boatworks provided ,using new carbon platform bases provided by them for platform builds.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

Lots of pros and cons to both but one I haven't seen brought up yet is the ability to drive while standing. This isn't normally something you can do with a side console and is pretty critical to me. Too much stuff to hit in the waters I fish and it's also better for seeing fish while running.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I love my side console. I don't find my side console Fury any wetter than a friend's center console. I love the space it creates. I have two beanbags for the kids when all 4 of us go. The most time, its just two of us, and this works great. Definite positive points to the center console as well. If my skiff was smaller (72" beam) then maybe a center or tiller would be a better fit.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Tailwaters said:


> Lots of pros and cons to both but one I haven't seen brought up yet is the ability to drive while standing. This isn't normally something you can do with a side console and is pretty critical to me. Too much stuff to hit in the waters I fish and it's also better for seeing fish while running.


I'm 6'3" and can stand driving mine. ECC measured it out where I'd be able to have contact with the wheel and did an insert to customize it for my height.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Tailwaters said:


> Lots of pros and cons to both but one I haven't seen brought up yet is the ability to drive while standing. This isn't normally something you can do with a side console and is pretty critical to me. Too much stuff to hit in the waters I fish and it's also better for seeing fish while running.


I can stand and drive easily, vertically challenged!haha


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> I love my side console. I don't find my side console Fury any wetter than a friend's center console. I love the space it creates. I have two beanbags for the kids when all 4 of us go. The most time, its just two of us, and this works great. Definite positive points to the center console as well. If my skiff was smaller (72" beam) then maybe a center or tiller would be a better fit.


Sweet ass rig man!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I am in the process of switching my center to an offset for the following reasons:

Can comfortably go 2 wide on the back bench.
Still stand when driving
Can shift sitting to more center alone or when in rougher weather.
Benefit of more walking space 
Still have room to mount battery/accessories on/in console


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

TX_Brad said:


> I'm 6'3" and can stand driving mine. ECC measured it out where I'd be able to have contact with the wheel and did an insert to customize it for my height.


I’m 5’9” and doubt I can even touch my wheel much less have the ability to have positive control of my skiff while standing straight up. If I haunch over I can drive standing but no one wants to do that.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Forgot to mention in my original post... My old side console on the Starcraft sure looked nice -and I was able to run it standing (but not relaxed at all...) but the real issue was the fact that my old skiff didn't have trim tabs since we had live well boxes on the stern and they wouldn't have supported trimmers without a lot of reinforcement... As a result it was a good thing I was a lot younger since there were more than a few days I came home looking like I'd had to swim all the way... 

As noted by others there are advantages and drawbacks on each side - You pays your money and takes your choice. I do see a fair number of folks that have nearly new skiffs up for sale though... Only one way to find out and that's actually spend a lot of time on the water with whatever you choose - that way you'll be learning first hand what works for you....


----------



## Richy (Aug 19, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Side console. Skiffs are too narrow forcing you to sit off the side of a center console or sit tight to your partner. Or they sit in front of console which I don’t like either. Side console opens up the floor for multiple coolers or camping gear. Room to walk. Shrimping with cast nets and collection baskets. I’ve had both.


Thanks for your info & input ….much appreciated.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

May last 2 have been side console. I was almost deadset on a center after my '04 Pro side because the rod tubes under the console were worthless but my Chittum Side is a floating console and has the same setup as my port side rod holders and is great. I don't stand and run much but that would be nice at times. I do like the open cockpit and if I have two clients aboard I run a 45qt yeti like a coffin box and can move it around as well as one person can stand on it if they want to.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KingFlySC said:


> I was planning on a side console for my upcoming Ankona build. What swayed me away from that is ease of access to under gunnel rod storage under a side console. I pretty much only fly fish. Getting a rod out quickly without risk of breakage is important. For my needs, a center console is the best option. I would say for you it all depends on how you fish and run your skiff.


If one goes w/ an offset console and reverse the rod tubes----putting the reel end forward ........makes for easy access to the rods w/o breakage and w/o the console getting in the way of the reels.....its what you like that counts!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Center. Unless she's unattached and VERY cute, they sit forward to balance the weight.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> You can’t sit two normal sized people on the seat with my side console comfortably without rubbing shoulders.


You must have a very narrow skiff. Imagine if it were a center console. Are fishing partners required to wakeboard behind your skiff on the way to fish?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> You must have a very narrow skiff. Imagine if it were a center console. Are fishing partners required to wakeboard behind your skiff on the way to fish?


I run a BT Micro... so fairly narrow and I wouldn’t put a center console on any rig similar to mine. Only tiller. 

Why would they wakeboard? Is that what you do with your partners?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No I was simply joking that you rub shoulders with a side console they would have to wakeboard behind you if you didn’t want to rub shoulders. Or, if you had a CC version then they must wake board or hang off the side.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

I’ve run all three, well four if you count off set center. I’d never buy another center console: draft matters to me and center consoles are heavy, with three people you drive from the side anyway, and I can stand up better with a side (6’4”) I was always having to hunch over my old center. Its a little tight getting fly rods on the side console side, but doable and that’s normally where my spinners go.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a side console Mosquito also. 5' 10" tall & I have no issue standing up to drive. Like the extra space & easy to move around. Agree, the starboard side rod holders a little more difficult to access but doable. Still getting used to new Mosquito but definitely my preference is side console.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I bought a side for my first by chance in a pretty good deal and so glad I did. I am 6’3” 220 and the two friends I fish with most are both heavier and at least 6’2” and it makes for so much more room and the cooler can be moved around for weight distribution. 

I moved my cranking battery up front with the trolling battery and there is still room to slide items in above them. Great set up for me.


----------



## Living overseas (Feb 6, 2020)

Great thread. Really appreciated everyone’s input. I would not have considered all the benefits of a side console without all this insight.


----------



## Living overseas (Feb 6, 2020)

Where does one purchase a side console? I see center consoles everywhere but side consoles not so much.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Living overseas said:


> Where does one purchase a side console? I see center consoles everywhere but side consoles not so much.


DRAKE BOATWORKS


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Living overseas said:


> Where does one purchase a side console? I see center consoles everywhere but side consoles not so much.


As Charles mentioned, Drake, also Beavertail, Hells Bay, Chittum, Ankona, Sabine, East Cape....it might be easier to tell you who doesn't make one.


----------



## Living overseas (Feb 6, 2020)

Sorry, I meant literally just the side console. I have a project skiff you can check out in my other post. Many folks have recommended a side or tiller. Since I have all the rigging and it takes up less space side seems like the way to go.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you drive your passenger vehicle from the center? Nope. Why should a boat be any different?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bottom line, there is more usable deck space w/ side/offset console and easier to move around.

Regarding staying dry, use your trim tabs to raise the side that is quartering to the sea to stay dry.........also works for centers............and man up you ole' salts


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Capnredfish said:


> Do you drive your passenger vehicle from the center? Nope. Why should a boat be any different?


My old fj80 doesn’t lean when solo


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Tillers-side-center I have had a few of all in the last twenty years. And my last two boats have been center. Including the one I built. They all have been the right choice for me at different times and needs. It really depends on what your needs are. And what your near future needs may be. The weight difference is minimal. Unless it’s a a tiller with no box. A side has just a bit less glass maybe 10-20 pounds at most. And you still need all the same hardware to run a side as a center. Just like a tiller with a big coffin box and pipe work. Takes up as much room as a center. And you usually have a shorter rear deck. All my sides have been low or flat. So standing and driving were never a comfortable option. A taller console would definitely help if you stand. And side consoles get caught up on mangroves more. When plowing down a narrow creek. To get to that secret bay way back. Especially if you a GPS/finder sticking way up high. Plus there the rod storage problem on most all sides. The problem with most centers is they are way too big for the skiff. I set mine centers to drive off the starboard side. I put my knob at 3 o’clock and have all my controls right in front of me. When driving with two on the bench. It keeps the shoulder rub down. But you get a little rub with a side as well. If you carry three on a semi regular basis. A well setup center is hard to beat. All the glass used in a center console. Is half the weight of one of those damn Yeti 45s. So weight is a mute point. It’s all in what your specific needs are. At this point in time.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a east cape Lostmen side console. I really like the side console. Lots of fishing room.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Living overseas said:


> Sorry, I meant literally just the side console. I have a project skiff you can check out in my other post. Many folks have recommended a side or tiller. Since I have all the rigging and it takes up less space side seems like the way to go.


Get boat brains to build you one


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I moved my console from the center to offset on my old action craft. It’s the only way I’d have it on another skiff/flats boat. It seats three easier and just opens up the cockpit so much more. I never really noticed a huge difference of it listing to one side after either. I also had three batteries in the console.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Side console in a flat bottomed boat. Get the raised style with hydraulic steering and you can drive standing up.

Center console with grab bar in a vee bottomed boat so everyone can stand while running in back buster chop.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Capnredfish said:


> Do you drive your passenger vehicle from the center? Nope. Why should a boat be any different?


Yes. Yes I do...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Feel bad for you. They should sell a side seated version.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yes. Yes I do...
> View attachment 117628
> View attachment 117630


Can we get a pick of that dry launching the vantage?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jonny said:


> My old fj80 doesn’t lean when solo


Please post pics of said FJ. I have a classic 4x4 addiction.


----------



## fletcptdawg (Jun 20, 2014)

Anything 16 ft or under go side console or tiller. I had the mini center console in my salt marsh 1444 and it ate up way too much floor space on that little of boat. When I buy another small skiff it will NOT have a center console.


----------



## brecken (Jul 4, 2018)

Center console imo is better. I have a Cc on my waterman and I love it, thought about a SC but I didn’t want to loose the rod storage. And by the time you put a cooler in with a SC you are taking about as much room as CC. Also if you plan on fishing beach side at all In the CC you feel a lot more comfortable in lol and the weight distribution is better with a cc. Seems like you are always using the trim tabs with a side console no matter what


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Offset


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Put me in the CC camp, for the already stated reasons


----------



## Living overseas (Feb 6, 2020)

I’m starting to dig that offset position too. Nice mix of the two.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

My current 16'skiff, that I restored 5 years ago, was originally open and I added a small center console. Good balance and tackle storage. But it limits deck space.









I've just this week picked up a 16' skiff to restore that had a side console. The boat will be tiller steered, so the helm and controls have been removed. The side console will remain for tackle storage underneath, and a flush mounted GPS/DF and a VHF will be in the place of the helm.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Salty Dawg said:


> ]


 Did this just happen??


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Backwater said:


> Did this just happen??


That's my current skiff that I did 5 years ago and use now. The project that I'm working on now is coming along nicely. It will get a tiller motor, and has much more room inside. Batteries are amidship on the port side., so that will help balance.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've noticed that not many guys that have or have run CC are not chiming in on this thread. I wonder if it is just the guys who have the side or offset consoles justifying why they went that route. I've always run CC's and love how I'm balanced in the boat without depending on the tabs. Then just tab why I have a guest. Cooler with cushion in front of the CC when I have a 3rd guest. 3 batteries are all under the CC and helps make the boat balanced, both from side to side and also fore and aft.

I have generous rod stowage on both sides under the gunnels and rod holders on each side of the CC, in case I have anglers with be that we all use multiple spinning rods. I also love ease of access to tools I need on each side of the console rod rack, in case I'm releasing fish (I hate wearing pliers on my side).

That being said, I do have the ability to offset the console and have kicked it around for only a few reasons. But that means My battery storage will have to change and I will be riding most of the times, playing around with the tabs. I also worry about storing rods on the other rod rack and making it more complicated getting them in and out.

Like Godsuki86's skiff, I also have gunnel caps that can possible be taken off and re-attach with a special hinge to flip open to gain easier access to, but will be a PITA to do. But in the end, will it be worth it all?


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

"Where does that guy live?" He's the one that always has a bunch of boats in his front yard. Oh yeah now I know who you're talking about. 

Some day I want to be one of those guys.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Back to subject. Ever see someone driving a smaller center console boat and they have to reach over for the steering wheel? Because the center console is centered on the boat and the steering wheel is centered on the console. Now put 2 people side by side riding with one driving and the driver has to reach over to get the steering wheel. I see it all the time on TV. Looks awkward, just like its awkward to explain it. I'll take a side console on a smaller boat.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Glad most of you are happy with center consoles. I absolutely love my side console and wouldn't trade it. The only times I use tabs are to raise the windward side in a stiff breeze or lower the bow slightly in a head-on chop. But then I run a Beavertail Mosquito so that probably explains why I have a smooth, balanced ride even when solo.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

lemaymiami said:


> As for me, I'd never have a side console again - since on bad weather days you're always on the wrong side of the skiff....


Boy that's for sure. Even the middle is the wrong side. It's like sitting around a campfire, wherever you move, mother nature adjusts and and blows the smoke/spray right at you.

I'm rather fond of the (slightly) raised, pipework consoles/leaning post on small skiffs. Can be made to leave plenty of room around and under. Also gives a good visual perspective for running in shallow water and can be designed small enough not to be a significant wind-catcher.

As soon as I'm sure this COVID 19 thing isn't the fall of civilization, I need to go have a talk with Kevin about getting something like this built.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

I have been running my center console for several years and it has always performed fine for where I fish. Not pretty, but it keeps my feet dry. My only objection to it (and that's MY fault) is the console takes up space in the middle of the boat and at times gets dificult to work around. The former side steering console that I'm restoring now will have about twice the space. Since I'm making it tiller steered, it will not be leaning, with the batteries on the port side. Both boats are the same length , 15'10", but there is a big difference in useable room.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

My first look at BT Mosquito was a CC in the build process @ Liz & Will's. I was concerned it would be hard to move around in as I am in my late 60's and safety is becoming most important to me. Took a ride in friends BT Strike SC and immediately decided I wanted to go w/ SC style. Yes, starboard side rods holders are a little harder to access but they are still quite usable, storage space is a little sacrificed w/o console , but overall I am very happy and quite satisfied w/ SC. I certainly am glad i went this direction. BT Mosquito SC is very dry ride and offers a lot more room w/ SC (MO).


----------



## Dlkingfisher (Apr 18, 2020)

Center because I hate having to shit my body weight in my skiff to get her to ride flat..imo


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah...that stinks.



Dlkingfisher said:


> Center because I hate having to shit my body weight in my skiff to get her to ride flat..imo


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Dlkingfisher said:


> Center because I hate having to shit my body weight in my skiff to get her to ride flat..imo


So what do you do when there’s more than 1 person? More than 2? What if you aren’t equal weight as the others? At some point you’re going to be off-balanced. That’s what tabs are for. I have 0 issues running balanced solo in a side console.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> So what do you do when there’s more than 1 person? More than 2? What if you aren’t equal weight as the others? At some point you’re going to be off-balanced. That’s what tabs are for. I have 0 issues running balanced solo in a side console.


Agree. 0 issues running balanced solo is SC. Never been an issue.


----------

